
The Gig Economy Is Failing. Say Hello to the Hustle Economy - elorant
https://onezero.medium.com/the-gig-economy-is-failing-say-hello-to-the-hustle-economy-13ae3aa91954
======
tavioto
Great article. I used to work at a gig economy leader in Europe but I couldn't
take it anymore when understood how broken it is for the service providers,
then I created an alternative:
[http://www.eaziapp.com/en](http://www.eaziapp.com/en), it's a platform to
empower people to become lifestyle concierges, they offer the same services
they are currently offering in gig platforms but with less commissions and
more a focus on running their own business.

We support cleaning at the moment but are working on an MVP for grocery
shopping, the whole idea is to allow the lifestyle concierge buy groceries for
the customer they are going to clean (they need to go there anyways) and this
way the concierge makes more money with almost the same effort

